# Day off fishing



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nuthin' wrong with that, nice chunky little bass there.  Of course it doesn't hurt if the fly caught bass appears a bit larger than the spinner caught one.  What kind of fly did you use?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good deal! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Did you make or buy that striping basket?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Wally world special, housewares...

A prime example of ******* Tech!

  [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

hmmm, that basket could actually be "store bought", I've seen similar things in my travels...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd like a hip basket like that, except not so rigid. Something more like a mesh or neoprene box that would fold or collapse when you didn't need it. Seen anything like that?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

google stripping basket

http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&q=stripping+basket&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=WfDLSeH8BsiLtgeLl9XXCQ&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

about 30 show up


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

here's one I've had about 12-13 yrs or so. Doesn't exactly fold up into a pocket size pouch, but its relatively portable and definitely easy to hide in a small gear bag or something. About the only thing I don't like about it and I've planned to change it for years and never got around to it is the distance the basket hangs down from the belt needs to be adjustable. At the waist level like it is and pretty much every one I looked at in the google search above, is you have to tuck the rod up near your armpit to be able to strip down and into the basket. 

So I end up wearing it like a pair of ghetto pants by the time I get it right.  In a boat its not that big a deal, but chasing snook down the beach or weaving in and around small openings along a canal or pond can be tricky. :


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Google Master! Obviously plenty of choices. 

That tip about the basket height is great Eric. I'll look for a thigh high one.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> nuthin' wrong with that, nice chunky little bass there.  Of course it doesn't hurt if the fly caught bass appears a bit larger than the spinner caught one.   What kind of fly did you use?


Don't think I didn't point out that I caught a bigger fish on his own turf!
I was fishing a white and brown homemade clouser with the xmas tree tinsil flash and red eyes. They seem to dig em here for the time being.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

> Wally world special, housewares...
> 
> A prime example of ******* Tech!
> 
> [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


Yupper!
Automotive section for the bungee and tiewraps!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Don't think I didn't point out that I caught a bigger fish on his own turf!


I have to admit, I'd probably think a little less of you if you didn't rub that in a bit.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

> I'd like a hip basket like that, except not so rigid. Something more like a mesh or neoprene box that would fold or collapse when you didn't need it. Seen anything like that?


http://www.flyfishbasket.com/


----------



## bcrooks6 (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice fish on fly!!!   [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] (i live on the other side of that island)lol..  Martin Downs has TONS of bass.  If you ever get a chance to get out to the golf courses....DO IT!  these are some of the fish we have got outta the golf course(not on fly though) all on plastic worms.



















Maybe ill see you out there sometime!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Flyinfish! Tracy caught a Tarpon in there last night on a spinning rod. He also said a Redfish was caught by the dam. I guess they got flushed in from Bessey Creek. I had some fun in there for sure. 
Imagine an In-shore slam on a lake!


----------



## bcrooks6 (Mar 23, 2009)

ya i've seen a dead one in the ditch after the hurricane, and i've seen them rolling but cant get them to eat. Ya i'm sure its from bessey creek, my neighbor says he got a snook outta that same lake there too so i believe it. What did he catch the tarpon on? i would love to get some tarpon action out there


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Live shinners on a circle hook. Here is the pic from the phone.








Gotta love a backyard Tarpon!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know if you guys got mayan cichlids up there yet, but they are like candy for freshwater snook and tarpon down here. A 4-5 inch mayan cichlid, with a circle hook, and a balloon use as a bobber.


----------



## bcrooks6 (Mar 23, 2009)

haha THAT'S AWESOME!! i know what ill be doing this weekend.


----------

